#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  (Yet) Another Construction Photo-Essay Thread

## AntRobertson

Right, inspired by the really good threads on here in a similar vein I've decided to detail the current renovations to our house. So here it is - number 1 in a series of, _oooh_, probably just this one really because I'm really rather useless that way.

Anyways the decision to cause undue stress and prompt arguments in our relationship was made for one reason and one reason only. Well, actually two reasons both of which are due to be joining us on Jan 1st. In a nutshell the Mrs is pregnant. With twins. Oh how life can change...

So first thing we thought was we need more room. More living space to be precise, bedrooms are already sufficent. Also we needed more parking space as I've already brought one of those Toyota Wish 'people-mover' things in anticipation of speeding down the highway of life and crashing at the intersection of Previous Freedom and Responsible Middle-Aged St.

Firstly our house pre-renovation:



Note if you will the stupid little 'car-port' that even with the Mrs old car (tiny little Honda City) you pretty much had to park half the nose inside the actual house to get the car out of the weather.

The second thing to note is that due to the assinine decision in the original plans to build a barely usable car-port in the first place it also meant that you were left with a barely livable living-room:



This first pic was taken some time ago (when we first moved in I think), this second one is more recent and notable for the new TV that I spent months convincing my wife we needed to buy, finally got her to conceed, and now never watch because she always is  :Sad:  :



As you can see it's pretty small. Ok for us now but certainly not when there are two of my demon-spawn mobile and charging around the place.You can see from the 1st pic in particular that the car-port effectively 'intrudes' on the space - the walls behind the bookcase and TV basically being the interior walls, so imagine if you will the carport directly outside of them.

[To be continued...]

----------


## AntRobertson

[cont...]

So essentially what we are doing is filling-in (please forgive the use of overly technical terms) the current car-port and converting that into an extension of the living-room. The car-port will then be attached to the side of the current one/new area of the living room.

From the picture of the living room above, the wall behind where the TV currently is (in the 2nd picture) will basically be knocked out (although were retaining about 1-2ft on either side to make a kind of arch effect rather than just open it right up.

Unfortunately I didn't think to preserve all of this for posterity on here until after they'd already got cracking so the following is the first picture I have in the sequence:



The things to note here is that they've already laid the concrete for what will be the floor and have raised it substantially to match the current interior floor level.

Also to the side you can see that the posts for the carport have already been erected. Actually I think digging the foundations for these are the very first thing they did - I'm usually at work while most of this is taking place so I leave in the morning, return in the evening and rarely actually see the workers.

It's like '_poof!_', some magic little Thai construction fairies do magic construction on my house and are never seen. 

Although not quite... Aporos of that, the intial qoute specified 1-1 1/2mths work which I thought was a long time for what is bascially a pretty simple renovation. That's until I came home early today and saw/snapped this:



Somphet having a nice little nap. At 11:30am. Bless.

[to be continued...]

----------


## Spin

So far so good Ant, "coming home early at 11.30am" you must work a REALLY short day :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> From the picture of the living room above, the wall behind where the TV currently is (in the 2nd picture) will basically be knocked out (although we’re retaining about 1-2ft on either side to make a kind of arch effect rather than just open it right up.


Knock down the complete wall then use plasterboard for the arch and small sticky out wall, the finish will be a millions times better and the price about the same. Also maybe make it the same thickness as the posts, hides them a bit then.

----------


## AntRobertson

[cont...]

This is the next stage, a bay window:



This is what caused me the most worry. I've not seen a lot here and was worried that I might not have been explicit enough in my instructions to the builders on exactly what it is I wanted. You can see in the background what was the front door, that is going to be removed and a full wall put in place. 

Needn't have worried because the support structure for it went up in no time at all and exactly according to my plans.

We're going to put a 'built-in' sofa in the bay window area that doubles as a storage box. The doors to the right (below) I'm not yet sure about... remove them and put shelving or keep them, get them stripped, sanded and lacquered? Same area snapped from the inside:






As you can see from the 2nd pic the brickwork has blocked-off what used to be an opening to our front porch. Now this is interesting, clearly the brickwork is pretty rough and was only ever intended to be covered with the usual, smoother, interior plastering/concrete stuff. However the more I look at it the more I'm convinced to simply leave it.

Kinda like a mini-feature wall, albeit very rustic. Also we're going to put shelving in there anyways for a book shelf so I think that it will look quite nice with a simple brick/concrete backing. I'd also flirted with the same idea for the other (porch) side of the wall:



But think that might be a bit _too_ rough. So instead we're off to the shops tomorrow to try and find some nice tiles or something for there. I'm leaning towards something terracotta right now, perhaps even a relief of somesort?

[to be continued...]

----------


## AntRobertson

> So far so good Ant, "coming home early at 11.30am" you must work a REALLY short day


Thanks Spin.

I should point out that I'm home early today because I'm unwell. Errr, yeah that's it. Not well  :Wink: 

Also I really did want to see the workers in action. So here I am fluffing about on the IntraWeb whilst they are out there welding stuff...  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Knock down the complete wall then use plasterboard for the arch and small sticky out wall, the finish will be a millions times better and the price about the same. Also maybe make it the same thickness as the posts, hides them a bit then.


Good idea 'dog. Unfortunately however the majority of the wiring for the fusebox (hidden behind the picture in the 2nd pic, first post) also traverses the wall at that very same point.

So while we did consider that it would've meant moving both the fusebox and a lot of the wiring. Easier to simply leave the space and create an arch rather than a fully open wall - I'm kinda thinking (hoping!) it will actually look quite nice also.  Different at least.

----------


## Sir Burr

Where's the new front door going to go?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
How much is this costing you Ant.
let me know if you reccomend these chaps.
I'll be needing some next month.

----------


## AntRobertson

Here's the carport, this is what it was like when I got home today, beginning to frame out the roof:



And this one I literally just took:



I love the smell of welding early on a Friday afternoon!  Reminds me of victory... no, that's not right.  Well it reminds me of something...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Where's the new front door going to go?


Sir Burr,

Basically we'll use both the (existing) slider door at the front:



We'll build a little paved path up to there... and also the new carport will have a sliding door adjoining the new living room area (in the gap seen in this pic):



I'm imagining that the carport door will get the most use from us.  If I had any friends I'm sure they'd no doubt enter through the front slider when visiting.

Incidentally I wasn't to keen on putting the carport there as I'm a big fan of having an open yard - we've got a decent_ish_ sized 150 wa - but even now looking at it it's actually not that obtrusive given that area by the tree was rarely used anyways.

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^ How much is this costing you Ant. let me know if you reccomend these chaps. I'll be needing some next month.


CMN,

Costing bugger all really, in any event much less than I'd intially anticipated.

The intial qoute was for 180,000B completed work - including the interior floors, painting, windows and all that nonsense.  We have however subtracted and added a few things since, as you do, but that has also balanced out.

Bit to early to say if I'd recommend these guys but I am impressed with the work to date, will let you know when it's closer to completion.  The guy that runs the construction Co. is a Uni friend of my wife so fairly confident he'll do a good job.

----------


## AntRobertson

Aporos of not much at all really, here is the car that will actually be sheltered from the harsh elements in our new carport (although I've yet to tell the wife this):



My new Mercedes 280CE!  By gums I love this car!  160HP, 2.8L Straight-6, DOHC, pillar-less coupe.

And this is the wifes new car, the one that veritably screams: _'Look at me!  i'm married with kids, my life is over!'_: :Sad: 



By the way, wrong thread to be asking I know, but if anyone has/knows of a Mercedes SLC 450 or 500 for trade or sale please let me know.  Desperate to get my hands on one of them!

----------


## AntRobertson

Hmm, well first problem has occured.  Albeit a minor one...

Whilst they were putting up the framing for the carport they've basically knocked off the top parts of the concrete supports to weld/attach the frame to the metal rods properly.

Thing is they didn't move the fish bowls underneath (big outdoor ones) like they said they would.  Flipper now has a bowl full of concrete dust and crap.  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

> Hmm, well first problem has occured. Albeit a minor one...


Don't worry, they will get bigger. :Smile:  Please keep plugging away with the story and photos!

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> Hmm, well first problem has occured. Albeit a minor one...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, they will get bigger. Please keep plugging away with the story and photos!


 

i like that, made me chuckle!  :rofl:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Don't worry, they will get bigger.


Cheers hillbilly.  Turns out you were 100% right! 

Compare and contrast if you will, this first pic as posted above was taken yesterday afternoon:



This second pic I've just taken this morning:



 :Confused:  They've actually gone backwards!?  Notice how they've removed all the support peices that they'd welded on yesterday.  You can even see the burn marks up the wall from where they welded and then removed things.  Can't believe I didn't notice this yesterday!?!

Oh well, they've still not turned up this morning and we're off to scout for some sort of tiles or something for the wall by the front porch - will have to quiz them on that when we get back.

----------


## AntRobertson

_Annnnd_ further frustration today! Our trip to look for tiles was slightly less than fruitless.

Basically this wall here:



Now closes in the front porch. As I stated earlier I quite like the look and effect of the brick/concrete but it's just a little too rough to be left as is.

So the plan was to finish that little section of wall with a sort of terrocota tile. Basicially the rough-hewn ones so that it would have a texture and be a little uneven. We also wanted to get some simialr style paving stones to make a path up to the same area/door. Easier said than done:

First masonary shop had exactly what we wanted. Unfortunately what they didn't have was anyway for us to pay - unless we wanted to forgoe our change because she didn't have any. After she suggested we go and get some change and return I decided to tell her not to bother and that I hoped she had more luck with future sales.

Second shop also had exactly what we wanted. However I knew there was trouble as soon as the lady (referring to the delivery) said: '_Hmmm, that's very far..._'. It's a trip of 10-15min. Tops. She then proceeded to quote us B4,500 to deliver and install the tiles. Her rationale being it was a long way to go for a little bit of work. At this juncture we reminded her we also wanted the paving tiles for the path so with that included it would be more than worth her while. So she added on another B2,000 for the pleasure.

It was then that I suggested to my wife we get the fock out of there before I told her to stick one of her tiles in a very uncomfortable place.  So here I am back at home no further on than I was before I left this morning.  Great.

----------


## a. boozer

> Second shop also had exactly what we wanted. However I knew there was trouble as soon as the lady (referring to the delivery) said: '_Hmmm, that's very far..._'. It's a trip of 10-15min. Tops. She then proceeded to quote us B4,500 to deliver and install the tiles. Her rationale being it was a long way to go for a little bit of work. At this juncture we reminded her we also wanted the paving tiles for the path so with that included it would be more than worth her while. So she added on another B2,000 for the pleasure.
>  I


That's one of the reasons, that, as much as I would love a 450 SLC, or in fact any of the SLCs, I'm sticking with the pick-up, so versatile, used for carrying everything as and when needed.

A very interesting thread, keep it up.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That's one of the reasons, that, as much as I would love a 450 SLC, or in fact any of the SLCs, I'm sticking with the pick-up, so versatile, used for carrying everything as and when needed. 
> 
> A very interesting thread, keep it up.


Thanks boozer, will do. 

Good point re the pick up and practicality. Still my thinking is that with kids on the way I've got the rest of my life to be practical - got to get the impracticality in while I can. Besides the Mrs's car is a nod enough to practicality  :Wink: 

Not much to update on today. Although they have 'finished' the framing for the carport roof (that's to say got it back to the same stage it was yesterday before they pulled it apart - still haven't worked out that one):



and they also look to have pretty much finished the same for the roof tiles above the bay window:



The one thing that I'm still not decided on is the driveway:



The initial plan was to simply extend the old part but there's two problems with that. Firstly it's really hard to get them to match given that the older section is worn and whatnot, secondly it's also less grass space. We've got plenty but I'm also keen to keep as much as possible.

At first I was thinking about putting those hollow hexagonal type tiles. the idea being that the grass can still grow between and through the middle. However I really like the look of the stamped concrete drives that someone else posted about, that of course brings me back to the same issue as above though. Hmmm, dunno... I think a decision of this magnitude requires beer.

----------


## dirtydog

> that's to say got it back to the same stage it was yesterday before they pulled it apart - still haven't worked out that one


I have seen that happen so many times and the only reason I can think of is that they cannot work out the spacing, first they only really lightly tack everything up, then if they got it right they weld it into place properly, but half the time they take it all down and start again.

----------


## hillbilly

> ...I have seen that happen so many times and the only reason I can think of is that they cannot work out the spacing, first they only really lightly tack everything up, then if they got it right they weld it into place properly, but half the time they take it all down and start again.


The hillbilly will probably take some crap for this response. But here goes...

I know DD just a little bit. I have given about US25.00 to this site. I have nothing to gain nor lose concerning any of my comments.

Having said that.

I appreciate DD's honesty concerning building in Thailand... :goldcup:

----------


## klongmaster

> At first I was thinking about putting those hollow hexagonal type tiles. the idea being that the grass can still grow between and through the middle. However I really like the look of the stamped concrete drives that someone else posted about, that of course brings me back to the same issue as above though. *Hmmm, dunno... I think a decision of this magnitude requires beer*.


which is exactly how decisions of any magnitude should be taken...good thread Ant...and lovely house...however your taste in vehicle is shit...a merc for Gods sake...how about a decent v8 holden...much better for your image...

----------


## AntRobertson

> which is exactly how decisions of any magnitude should be taken...good thread Ant...and lovely house...however your taste in vehicle is shit...a merc for Gods sake...how about a decent v8 holden...much better for your image...


Cheers klongmaster, slur on my beautiful car notwithstanding  :Wink: 

I'm actually a bogan from way back so trust me, if I could I'd love a V8 Holden! Have owned several actually - even a GTR XU1 Torana at one stage, not a V8 I know, and last time I checked they were selling for around AU$40,000 nowadays! Glad I sold my mint condition one for NZ$10,000 then  :Sad: 

I've actually seen a few old Holdens around town here (Chiang Mai), even the odd Premier and the like. Problem is none are in good condition and they all seem to have Izuzu diesal and the like engine transplants.

That's why I'm after a 450 or 500 SLC Merc, 5.0LT V8  :Very Happy: 

Oh, and back on topic for one sec, I've had the beers and still can't make my mind up about the drive. Clearly I haven't drunk enough.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I have seen that happen so many times and the only reason I can think of is that they cannot work out the spacing, first they only really lightly tack everything up, then if they got it right they weld it into place properly, but half the time they take it all down and start again.


That's got to be it, DD.  I was watching them again today and they seem to have struck on an ingenious new technology now... it's called a tape-measure.

Have to say I'm generally quite pleased with the work that has been done thus far though.  Mind it all is just the 'rough' stuff, when it comes to putting the finishing touches (paint etc) that'll make or break it.

One thing that really, really, really annoys me though is that they never clean up after themselves.  There's bits of masonary and crap all over my lawn now!  Again that just could be me and my extreme anal-retentativeness/fussiness though.

----------


## Propagator

As a gardener I feel there is nothing worse than using those hollow bricks and allowing grass to grow between.    Looks OK to start but then come the time to trim or cut the grass - never seem to get it low enough.   Then as they settle and with the vehicles weight mud and dirt comes up and covers the bricks and in wet weather becomes a horrible mess.

Why not put 2 rows of 18 inch paving slabs down (on a suitable base) and you will then still have a strip of greenery in between and easy to keep cut, cropped and maintained.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

Propagtor,

What you say makes a lot of sense.  I have considered the possibility of the tiles subsiding and the like but was heartened to see the great dirty pile of sand (literally, my cats have been crapping in it) they've dumped in there for the base.

As I say still not sure what I'll do yet.  Guess that can wait till last anyways and in worst case scenario can always be changed.  Thanks for the idea though.

----------


## AntRobertson

Progress! In a manner of speaking...

I was curious this morning as to why only one guy had turned up. Turns out the simplest explanation _is_ most often the correct one - only one turned up because there was only one working on my house today. Well, until about 1hr ago when another guy turned up. Anyways, I digress...

As you can see from the picture below they've now prepared the ground for what will be the floor of the carport:



The idea is that the level will be at that of the (existing) concreting for the waste tank access lids. Luckily this is also even with the floor of the current carport so even with that tiled it will only be a gap of a few cm.

You will also note the rather contented looking cat in the pic. It's delighted because its bathroom area has increased tenfold with all the sand lying around.

Here's the chang and his not-so-time-conscious mate putting the finishing touches on the bay window:



I'm really, really glad that we decided to go with this and excited to see it finished. Not too mention congratulating myself for my own brilliance in thinking of it in the first place!

Finally here's a rather boring and mundane picture of a wall:




It won't remain a boring and mundane wall for much longer however. Apparently they are going to start the process of knocking it out tomorrow. Starting with the bottom for some reason, something to do with the floors!? Anyways it should be interesting, according to the plan there will be an arch in its place.

----------


## dirtydog

Bet they start where the window is at the bottom of that and work outwards from there  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Bet they start where the window is at the bottom of that and work outwards from there


No doubt.

This is the part I'm dreading actually.  Just on the other side of that wall is my brand new 46" LCD, Home theatre, and a beareu type thing that weighs about 10,000lbs - all of which will have to be moved.

----------


## splitlid

^just like the fish pond eh????
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^just like the fish pond eh????


Took me a while to work that one out!  But yes, hopefully exactly NOT like the fish pond!  :Wink:

----------


## Sparky

Sorry Gov were Builders dont do removals !

Think I would be inclined to move it out of harms way and sheet it all up myself .

----------


## a. boozer

> Sorry Gov were Builders dont do removals !
> 
> Think I would be inclined to move it out of harms way and sheet it all up myself .



Demarcation in LOS :question: 

Lack of responsible thought, maybe.

Just hope the story doesn't go like this:


 "  :Surprised: ops:,Sorry Guv, just had a slight accident!"  

 :Tongue Tied:  Looking at new large screen LCD television :Rant:  

Why didn't I listen ? :tantrum: .

----------


## AntRobertson

> Just hope the story doesn't go like this: " ,Sorry Guv, just had a slight accident!" Looking at new large screen LCD television


Well I needn't have worried in any event.  Just got back from the gym and was going to do another update but I can't as there's nothing to update.  Far as I can tell the entire work day for the contractors today consisted of simply dumping stuff on my lawn, a spot of lunch, rearranging the piles of dumped stuff, and then buggering off home.

----------


## a. boozer

> Well I needn't have worried in any event.  Just got back from the gym and was going to do another update but I can't as there's nothing to update.  Far as I can tell the entire work day for the contractors today consisted of simply dumping stuff on my lawn, a spot of lunch, rearranging the piles of dumped stuff, and then buggering off home.


TIT 

Don't forget Sunday is voting day and Monday has now been designated a holiday!

----------


## lom

> Well I needn't have worried in any event. Just got back from the gym and was going to do another update but I can't as there's nothing to update. Far as I can tell the entire work day for the contractors today consisted of simply dumping stuff on my lawn, a spot of lunch, rearranging the piles of dumped stuff, and then buggering off home.


At least they didn't destroy anything  :Smile: 

I've had Thai construction workers who spent half the day correcting yesterdays mistake, and the other half of the day creating new for tomorrow.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

So Ant, would you recommend these chaps??

----------


## AntRobertson

> So Ant, would you recommend these chaps??


CMN,

Yeah I think so.  As I said earlier though the real proof will only be in the completed pudding.  But yeah, they've been pretty good despite my moaning.  Pretty reasonable prices also.

I think I've already mentioned that the construction Co. is owned by a friend of my wife?  I expect that has been a good help.

----------


## AntRobertson

Iom hi,




> At least they didn't destroy anything


Bugger, I'd touch wood right now if the useless buggers had actually gotten around to putting any up!  :Wink:

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> First masonary shop had exactly what we wanted. Unfortunately what they didn't have was anyway for us to pay - unless we wanted to forgoe our change because she didn't have any. After she suggested we go and get some change and return I decided to tell her not to bother and that I hoped she had more luck with future sales.


Ha, you know, that makes you feel real good to walk out on anyone doing less than their very best to sell you something, in the end it means failure because you're not making progress.  Much better to smile, think TIT, and go find a 7-11-Bank-Branch to obtain change.





> This is the part I'm dreading actually. Just on the other side of that wall is my brand new 46" LCD, Home theatre, and a beareu type thing that weighs about 10,000lbs - all of which will have to be moved.


MOVE everything that'a dear to you the *(#$&(&# out of the way. Out of the room that is, upstairs, and close the doors.  You won't believe how dusty it gets breaking walls.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^shhhs, I want to see what the inside of what one of these big tvs look like  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ha, you know, that makes you feel real good to walk out on anyone doing less than their very best to sell you something, in the end it means failure because you're not making progress. Much better to smile, think TIT, and go find a 7-11-Bank-Branch to obtain change.


Yeah, you make a very good point.  In this case the whole thing was exacerbated by the store being in quite an out of the way location though.  Was really just easier to get in the car and head towards town (other shops).






> ^shhhs, I want to see what the inside of what one of these big tvs look like


If you come around and move it for me I'll let you have a peek!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

Waahey! Some progress today... Actually it was last night. But I couldn't post it because I was having troubles with my photo upload facility for some reason. Anyways...

Started on the tiles for the carport, more or less finished that by the looks but I don't imagine the crappy weather is helping any.

The tiles:



Notice if you will the one on top, already broken. To be expected I guess. Nothing fancy here, just the same type as are already on the house.

The carport:






Next I'd imagine that they'll pour the concrete for the carport now it's relatively sheltered.

Apart from the fact I have absolutely no paitence I am starting to enjoy this a little now since any progress is more tangible (that's to say that they're not just digging holes and causing a mess in preparation etc).

----------


## AntRobertson

Now we're talking! Pretty slow week on the construction front with not much being done - that all changed this morning however when half of Chiang Mai turned up:

Half of Chaing Mai


For some reason the electrician sent a crew of about 6 guys (with the median age of about 14yrs old - honestly, check out that guy in the background leaning up against the wall). They've been busying themselves with routing the walls/floors in preparation for the cables:





Very messy job, not too mention noisy. We buggered off to do so shopping this morning to escape from the noise and when we returned there was dust everywhere all through the house.

Here's one of the guys 'fitting' a junction/plug box with the delicate use of that multi-purpose tool the hammer:



Now one of my pet-peeves when it comes to houses/construction in Thailand is the wiring of houses. When we were house hunting and came across one with the wiring on the walls I would turn around and walk out straight away regardless of the condition of the rest of the house or the price. It just really, really, really bugs me! 

Anyways, that's why I just about lost the plot when I first saw this:



Luckily my wife is neither as short tempered nor stupid as I and pointed out in her usual calm, clear and collected manner (with just a hint of: _'Sigh, I married an idiot_) that the chalk line below where the junction box is demarcates the ceiling height and that the pencil marks show the line/area that they are going to rout from the wall to put the cable in.

----------


## AntRobertson

In the meantime, the usual crew of guys have been getting on with the actual construction - as of this morning they had even started the tiling for above the bay window:



For some reason that I can't explain this is something that I've really been looking forward to.  I guess because it's one of the most visible signs of progress.

They've actually progressed a lot further than this today since I took the pics - they have the skirting boards up for the carport and were just starting on the same for the bay window.  Unfortunately however it's taking me an age to upload pics from my home PC for some reason.  So I can't be arsed.  That'll have to wait for another update.

----------


## Spin

> When we were house hunting and came across one with the wiring on the walls I would turn around and walk out straight away


 :goldcup:  Same here! :Smile: 



> the *skirting boards* up for the carport


Technical term time, the vertical sections are called facias and the horizontal underside sections are called soffits. :Wink:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Technical term time, the vertical sections are called facias and the horizontal underside sections are called soffits


Err, I knew that.  Yeah, I was just keeping it simple for all those out there less construction-inclined.  Yeah that's what I was doing  :Wink:

----------


## AntRobertson

Now you see it...



...and now you don't...



Yes, Sompet Copperfield came around to our house and made our door disappear. Not quite as spectaculor as the Great Wall or the Statue of Liberty granted (and there was a lot more banging and concrete dust involved) but an impressive trick in its own right.

Particularly mind-boogling was how they didn't cover the wood floors inside when knocking the door and frame out and how it's now covered in large dents and gashes from heavy bits of brick and masonary falling on to it. For my next trick I think I'll make some of their profit margin disappear by insisting they fix it. Anyways magic tricks aside...

The roof (tiling) is now pretty much 95% complete on both the bay window and carport though ceilings remain to be done:



Can't say that I'm really that happy with the look of it as the tiles that form the ridge are a little too big and the effect is to make it more clunky than I would've liked. Still, not really an issue as I can either change them easily enough or just get used to it.

I'm loving more and more what the inside will be like though:



Can't wait till the 'built-in' sofa is in the bay window and I'm kicking back on it watching my 46"cher.

Also had a bit of inspiration last night... We had been intending on getting a couple of those really nice leather reclining (Lay-Z-Boy) chairs for the new lounge area. Instead I've started thinking we might get bean-bags instead. Certainly cheaper and they can be made to match the fabric of the sofa/curtains/whatever. Dunno for sure yet but we will see. Still got to work out if I should put my bar in here or leave it where it is also.  Decisions, decisions...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

looks rather nice Ant.
thanks for the pictures.
excellent thread.


shame i owe you a red.

----------


## AntRobertson

> shame i owe you a red


We're even you Welsh pillock!

----------


## dirtydog

> I'm really that happy with the look of it as the tiles that form the ridge are a little too big and the effect is to make it more clunky than I would've liked. Still, not really an issue as I can either change them easily enough or just get used to it.


You actually haven't got that many options that you listed;

options;

1; Live with it.
2; Take them off and let the rain come in.

----------


## AntRobertson

^
You can get smaller ones, shirley?

----------


## dirtydog

Bloody customers, they should all be shot for their ridiculous questions, no you can't, and my name is not Shirley......  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Bloody customers, they should all be shot for their ridiculous questions, no you can't, and my name is not Shirley......


Oh.  Bugger.  

Will have to get used to them I suppose.

Thanks for the help, Bob.  :Wink:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

looks alright to me Ant.

why do you care anyway.

you'll be inside 99&#37; of the time with your 78 inch tv.

----------


## AntRobertson

^
Have I not mentioned before how absolutely anal-retentative I am?

I've actually just been outside staring at it and thinking: 'Fock, those are big _and_ ugly'.

----------


## dirtydog

> how absolutely anal-retentative I am?


Suppose I should give you the good news and bad news then  :Smile: 

Hmmm, good or bad first?

The good? ok, well it wont be long and they will be finished, the bad, well about 7 days time the render where your door was is probably going to start cracking, ie where the new stuff joins the old, the cracks will get worse and worse for about 30 days, luckily it isn't structural so your house wont fall down.

Got a bit more bad news aswell  :Sad:  see where your wires are going to be run in those channels? Well you will always forever more be able to see where those channels were  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

> The good? ok, well it wont be long and they will be finished, the bad, well about 7 days time the render where your door was is probably going to start cracking, ie where the new stuff joins the old, the cracks will get worse and worse for about 30 days, luckily it isn't structural so your house wont fall down. 
> 
> Got a bit more bad news aswell see where your wires are going to be run in those channels? Well you will always forever more be able to see where those channels were


...




 :Sad: 




Well at least there's still exposed beams I can hang myself from now I suppose.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Well you will always forever more be able to see where those channels were


why?
what did they do wrong?

----------


## dirtydog

Nothing, but it will be a differant grade of sand used for the rendering, also they tend to be a bit sloppy on getting the level to the old level so it gets smeared onto either side of the channel which looks a bit crap  :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
but it's not impossible to get it right, if they do it right?

----------


## AntRobertson

> but it will be a differant grade of sand used for the rendering


And it also occured to me today when I got home to see that they'd been using the sand pile previously heaped in my driveway that my new room would also be built in part from cat poo.

The cats have been having a right old good time crapping through that.

----------


## dirtydog

Probably when they first built your house there was a lack of cats poo in the render mix, so that wont help either in matching the mixes  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Probably when they first built your house there was a lack of cats poo in the render mix, so that wont help either in matching the mixes


Damn it, you're just a bundle of good tidings today aren't you!! 

 :Wink:

----------


## Spin

> also they tend to be a bit sloppy on getting the level to the old level so it gets smeared onto either side of the channel which looks a bit crap


An orbitol sander can help here, although personally i would wallpaper any renovation like this to totally hide any evidence or channels or doorways being added or moved. Home pro have some really nice wallpaper and its not expensive. Painted walls are ok back home where the plastered finish is good but here the finish tends to be rough and painted finish looks cheap.

----------


## AntRobertson

^
Hmmm, good thinking.  I guess there's nothing stopping me doing that later is there?  That's to say hoping against hope that my cat poo walls turn out alright and covering them if they don't?

----------


## dirtydog

> but it's not impossible to get it right, if they do it right?


It's render, they aint making a bloody cake  :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

> Luckily my wife is neither as short tempered nor stupid as I and pointed out in her usual calm, clear and collected manner (with just a hint of: 'Sigh, I married an idiot) that the chalk line below where the junction box is demarcates the ceiling height and that the pencil marks show the line/area that they are going to rout from the wall to put the cable in.


grennies for such self-deprecating honesty...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> Luckily my wife is neither as short tempered nor stupid as I and pointed out in her usual calm, clear and collected manner (with just a hint of: 'Sigh, I married an idiot) that the chalk line below where the junction box is demarcates the ceiling height and that the pencil marks show the line/area that they are going to rout from the wall to put the cable in


another red for such self depracating green hunting.

----------


## Spin

> I guess there's nothing stopping me doing that later is there?


You will definatley see the channels and where the door was. The only way to hide it for sure is to have the whole wall renedered again.
Most new homes over 3-4 million in Thailand are wallpapered throughout these days. Much nicer I reckon, unless you are counting satang, which i dont think you are by the look of things :Wink:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Most new homes over 3-4 million in Thailand are wallpapered throughout these days. Much nicer I reckon, unless you are counting satang, which i dont think you are by the look of things


Actually I spoke to the wife about this last night (thanks again for the tip by the way).

We've decided that we want to do this room in a different colour regardless - sorta like a 'feature wall'.  So we're going  to have a look at wall papers to see if we can find one that's suitable/we like.

Failing that I guess - as you say - we'll simply have the whole area re-rendered and go with a paint.

----------


## Butterfly

wallpaper is always popular in old houses to hide the crack

good idea actually, much warmer than paint if you find a nice one

----------


## Spin

^ And better acoustically if you like listening to music or using surround sound systems.

----------


## AntRobertson

> And better acoustically if you like listening to music or using surround sound systems


Interesting... this is the very room that my home theatre is going in also!

----------


## AntRobertson

Anyways, quite the update today. Just when I think things are meandering along I get surprised by a sudden burst of productivity from our builders. Mind it's all relative so it could just as easily be said I'm used to them doing feck all so any positive movement is a plus. And they had plenty of opportunity as I was at the hospital with the wife attending a pre-natal course for 7hrs. Yes, 7hrs! But that's an excrutiatingly, mind-numbingly, boring story for another thread.

Anyway, to start, the driveway...

This caused a lot of head scratching. I wasn't quite sure what to go with (particularly after seeing the impressive stamped concrete look in another thread) and I was always kinda keen to have it take up as little of the yard area as was possible.. Initially we were going to match it to the existing drive. But that's the problem, you can't match it - it would always be a slightly different colouring/shade. So what we went for is this:



The 'inter-locking' tiles. The idea is that the grass will grow between the hollow sections and camouflage it to an extent. Here's a close up of the sections to get a better idea of what I mean:



Of course that's the idea. In practice it will probably only be horrible, scraggly old weeds that grow there, the tiles will subside and crack, and we'll be left with an absolute bloody mess that we'll have to rip up and replace with stamped concrete like we should've done in the first place. Oh well, the important thing is that if it does all go pear-shaped it's our cock-up so we can live with that. 

And while I'm on the topic of cock-ups...



I have to admit I think we've made a mistake here with the window. I don't know what changed my mind but instead of going for three central, hinged, windows I went with a single sliding one. It may have been slightly less practical but, meh. I just don't think it looks very nice with one big single - a bit too 'commercial' if you follow? Couldve easily been rectified by having the side windows open but we didnt think of that either. Brilliant. 

Then again it doesnt look to bad from the inside  but thats the key I guess, it couldve looked _better_:




The door is ok, but then again you sorta have to put effort into attempting to cock that up. It simply matches the style of the others in the house:



I have already been parking my car in the carport and the good news is that the Measurement Faries didn't magically subtract a foot or two in the building process so it fits as was intended.

----------


## AntRobertson

Also today they have finished off the ceiling in the carport and under the overhang thingy for the bay window (and I have been assured that "thingy" is the correct technical term):



So at the risk of tempting the mockers God's to cause an earthquake to destroy everything... we're pretty close to being done with the construction side of things. There is however one thing that remains, and it just so happens that it's the one thing that I have been dreading the most...  :Sad: 

[Cue suitably dreading-type music...]

This wall:



has to go. Because this is such a focal point of everything we are doing (by making it an arch to link the current living room), it has the potential to be an utter, utter, utter cock-up. A cock-up of biblical proportions. The kind of cock-up that hasn’t been seen since Bush's 'election'.

Rather brilliantly though my wife has already taken some steps to limit the amount of concrete dust we have to inhale and pick out of our food. I came home from work last night and she'd already put these up:





Plastic sheeting to prevent the spread of the mess. Of course the TV and 4,000lb cabinet will still have to be moved and covered. I had considered 'forgetting' about that and hoping it would also be done by my wife while I was at work but then I remembered she is heavily pregnant so shouldn't be lifting things... she could drop my TV for starters!!!

----------


## dirtydog

It will be nice to look back at those pictures of your lovely tv and remember fondly when it was in one piece and working  :Smile: 

For your arch it would be a better finish and a better curve if you knock down the whole wall and use plaster board to build the arch etc, otherwise they will be forever poncing around trying to get a curve that you find acceptable.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It will be nice to look back at those pictures of your lovely tv and remember fondly when it was in one piece and working


That's why I made sure to snap a pic when it was on - at least I'll have a still of some crappy movie (_Vertical Limit_ I think?) to remind me of it  :Very Happy: 




> For your arch it would be a better finish and a better curve if you knock down the whole wall and use plaster board to build the arch etc, otherwise they will be forever poncing around trying to get a curve that you find acceptable.


Yeah true that.  Problem is however that the mains power board is also located near there (behind the wall on the left as you look at that pic) and the electrican said that if we were to take down the whole wall a lot of that would have to be redone also (there's a conduit of about 1 1/2ft that runs down the side of the wall).  And that would also mean tearing down part of the false ceiling.

So we decided to go with the 'fingers-crossed' construction method.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^ Actually I should also add that the arch isn't really a 'full arch' either.  Better way to describe it might be simply as the top curling in a little.  Reason being is that it matches the arch that is now above the baywindow (used to be the entrance to the carport) so gives a bit of uniformity also.

Actually I'll snap a pic to show you what I mean...

----------


## AntRobertson

Right so here's the current arch, basically where the curve 'flattens' and runs parallel to the floor is what we are trying to match on the new one:



And here, thanks to the genius that is my 'Paint" skills (I don't know how to work PhotoShop  :Sad:  ), the red lines roughly (very roughly) show where the 'arch' will be:




Ps: Bejesus my photo upload utility is slow!!!

----------


## a. boozer

It is so easy when building or altering a property, for us morons, who are not architects, designers or possibly builders, to hit upon an idea and get fixated on it, without giving other options full regard. I made one or two fairly simple mistakes, when designing our new place, that I will now have to live with!

----------


## AntRobertson

> It is so easy when building or altering a property, for us morons, who are not architects, designers or possibly builders, to hit upon an idea and get fixated on it, without giving other options full regard. I made one or two fairly simple mistakes, when designing our new place, that I will now have to live with!


I don't know how you've done it boozer, but in those few short sentences I think you've pretty much perfectly summed it up for me also - hit the nail on the head as the experts say  :Wink: 

[Edit - just tried to green you for that but it won't let me.  What's up with that!?  :Confused: ]

----------


## lom

> [Edit - just tried to green you for that but it won't let me. What's up with that!? ]


His post wasn't good enough..

----------


## AntRobertson

> His post wasn't good enough..


Hmm, so technology won out over my bad taste.

[Another edit:  Nope!  Bad taste prevails, it worked that time]

----------


## AntRobertson

Worryingly I have just received a call from my wife.  It's a worry because she said 'the guy (all these builders and they're all called "Guy") was just about to head off to buy the paint.

This is a worry for several reasons, chiefly amongst those are: 

a) we hadn't even decided to go with paint yet and were considering wallpaper (although 'Guy' reckons he can apply paint in such a way that seam lines etc won't be apparent) and; 
b) we haven't really settled on a colour yet (leaning towards a terracotta/orangey/Spanish Villa type colour).

So I suggested that perhaps 'Guy' would be better served getting some sample colours or those colour sheet thingies so we can actually make a decision before he comes back with multiple cans of pink paint or sumfing.

----------


## dirtydog

Probably best to get them to finish all the dirty work first, saves doing the painting twice that way  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Probably best to get them to finish all the dirty work first, saves doing the painting twice that way


And speaking of which, 'The Wall' is coming down today.  I could hear the noise in the background when my wife called.

I'm almost afraid of going home  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Shall I tell you how they will take your wall down?  :Smile: 

First they are going to use an angle grinder to grind a channel into that lovely concrete to create a weak point, this will create dust that you will be finding in your house for the next few months, yes the whole house, white footprints all over the place, then with nice big hammers they will whack away at it with no regard for where the lumps of wall will be flying off to or what they may hit and the damage that maybe done, we generally don't tell customers that bit, try to keep it like a trade secret  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

^
Why oh why must you always be the bearer of bad tidings!

Better to leave me wallowing in my ill-informed-lack-of-building-knowledge, blissfull ignorance!  :Wink:

----------


## AntRobertson

_'Hey! Chang! Leave them bricks alone!_
_All in all it's just another hole in the wall._
_All in all you're just putting another hole in the wall.' -_ Pink Chang Floyd

_'Mr. Gorbachang, tear down this wall!' -_ Ronald Rutchaneagan

_'And the walls came down all the way to hell_
_Never saw them when theyre standing_
_Never saw them when they fell' -_ Travelling Somphet Wilburys 

This lame song paroding (sorry, already used my equally lame magician jokes earlier) has been brought to you in aid of this...

Now you see it...



... now you don't...



Don't quite know what's going on here. They seem to have angled/curved one side and not the other. I presume they'll even it all up later anyways.

And despite our best efforts and putting up plastic covers we now have a new indoor sandpit:



In the meantime Changhelangelo has been painting our version of the Sistine Chapel ceiling:

----------


## Bobcock

Hey Robertson!!!!

Hopefully they'll fuck up that postage stamp of a TV and then you can buy a decent sized one.

Where you get that crap old Merc from??...What happened to the shit heap datsun you lent us?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Hopefully they'll fuck up that postage stamp of a TV and then you can buy a decent sized one


We're not all over-paid expats that can afford huge TV's you know!  I went without food for 6 weeks just to be able to afford that one!!





> Where you get that crap old Merc from??...What happened to the shit heap datsun you lent us?


By "old" you mean "classic".  And it wasn't a Datsun, it was a Mitsubishi.  And I had to get rid of it after you buggers wrecked it.

Now when are you coming to CM next?  I need your help in moving stuff again.

----------


## Lily

A great thread and a lovely home! :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

^
Thanks very much Lily.  I was going to update it tonight actually.  Paint is being applied to walls, almost at the finish!!!

----------


## Spin

> then with nice big hammers they will whack away at it with no regard


And dont be thnking that they will automatically choose to start outside where the dust and dirt dont matter. Seen 'em start inside one time just becuase there was a socket for the impact drill they were using :Sad:

----------


## a. boozer

> ^
> Thanks very much Lily.  I was going to update it tonight actually.  Paint is being applied to walls, almost at the finish!!!


So, what colour have you decided on for the interior paint?

----------


## AntRobertson

> So, what colour have you decided on for the interior paint?


Oh yeah!  Bit of a change there actually.  Wife and I talked about this last night because the guy needs to go get the paint.

We were really umming and ahhing over what colour to go with.  Eventually we decided that actually painting the entire room would be a bit to much anyways - bit overloaded if you know what I mean.

So we're going to go with a 'feature-wall' instead.  Basically the arch wall will be painted a kind of burnt-orange to match with the bare-brick that forms the book shelf.

----------


## a. boozer

> So we're going to go with a 'feature-wall' instead.  Basically the arch wall will be painted a kind of burnt-orange to match with the bare-brick that forms the book shelf.



Sounds like a good idea! However, will be most interested to see how long it takes your painter to make a good job of where the burnt-orange paintwork joins the contrasting colour, which I presume is white!

----------


## Lily

You could paint the other walls in a cool taupe colour to set off the warm terracotta colour of the feature wall.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Sounds like a good idea! However, will be most interested to see how long it takes your painter to make a good job of where the burnt-orange paintwork joins the contrasting colour, which I presume is white!


Yeah, he's making all the right noises though.  Says it won't be a problem, have to wait and see I guess.  The other walls are sort of an off-white colour really, more cream than anything.

Luckily though there is really only one area/corner where the actual colours will meet and that's where the TV cabinet etc will be going because the other end is where the exposed brick bookshelf is anyways so it shouldn't be too bad.  

Will post some pics later, just waiting for the furniture lady to come measure up the bay window for a sofa right now.




> You could paint the other walls in a cool taupe colour to set off the warm terracotta colour of the feature wall


Lily, I'm a man.  Again in man-speak please  :Wink: 

Actually I think I know what you mean and I agree.  Course the beauty with painting is it's relatively easy to change as well.  A pain in the arse, but easy.

----------


## klongmaster

> You could paint the other walls in a cool taupe colour to set off the warm terracotta colour of the feature wall.


you have good ideas about colour but could you explain this a little more...what is taupe exactly...bluish-green?  This is not sarcasm as I really don't know...

----------


## Lily

Taupe is kind of a stone colour if that explains it. A beige but with more grey to make it cooler

----------


## AntRobertson

> Taupe is kind of a stone colour if that explains it. A beige but with more grey to make it cooler




Thanks for the colour tips gang, but I have been resoundingly over-ruled on this one. Mrs. R has made up her mind that we are going with a burnt orange/terracotta colour or nothing. I argued for 0.78sec and then gave up - you try swaying the opinion of a woman heavily pregnant with twins!

Anyways, here is the 'arch' completed and awaiting painting. What I do agree with the wife on is that it will sorta match and go nicely with the bookshelf (the exposed brick part is to have shelves put in):



The arch isn't quite how I'd imagined it to be but I'm not overly fussed. Truth be told I'm at the 'Just Hurry up and Finish!' stage.

We now also have floors... after a fashion:




The segments have been laid and are now awaiting a good old fashioned sanding and lacquering. Mrs R made the comment that with the actual floor in place it makes the room look bigger.

After asking her if she'd been taking too many of her pills and getting slapped for the effort I did have to agree. This isn't the best angle to view it from but back where the sofa will be 'built-in' to the bay window it does look like a lot of space - which is obviously a good thing.

For this room we've decided to go with fairly simple furnishings. Other than the sofa as already mentioned I think we'll just find/have made some nice funky bean-bags of different colours to match/compliment the colour scheme. They will be easy to move around so there is plenty of floor space for Bob 1 and Bob 2 to crawl around on. Also since we effectively now have two living rooms/lounges this one can be the 'TV room' and we'll leave the great big sofa in the other one for a lax out/reading room.

Here's a mistake though:



Everyone including me forgot about these doors. They are what was the storage space in the old carport. The builders were supposed to remove them and put shelves in but didn't. Yay, one step forward...

Idea here is to open it up as I think the opaque glass blocks you can see in the back will make a nice feature.

And finally... this is the bits and bobs that are going to be installed under the stairs to close it off and make another cabinet/storage space:



The door in the back is now surplus to requitements so I'll have to decide what to do with that. It's teak too. A teak door. Fancy that!

----------


## hillbilly

A fantastic thread. Can't wait for the next installment!

----------


## AntRobertson

Cheers Hillbilly.  Me either, that means progress and being closer to finishing!  :Wink: 

By the way, you don't want a teak door by any chance?  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

Not quite the same are they the arches  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Not quite the same are they the arches


Yeah you're right, dd.

Thing was I came home from work, saw what they'd done and honestly couldn't be stuffed arguing the toss with them.

I think it still looks ok, it's just not what I'd thought it would be.

----------


## buad hai

> I think it still looks ok, it's just not what I'd thought it would be.


I've learned to say this phrase to myself over and over again....

----------


## a. boozer

> Cheers Hillbilly.  Me either, that means progress and being closer to finishing! 
> 
> By the way, you don't want a teak door by any chance?


CMN might want it!

----------


## Spin

^ yeah he'll have it, its got the frame with it so its fully functional :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Cheers Hillbilly. Me either, that means progress and being closer to finishing!


you are very close to be done, another 6 months and you can move in it. The last little details are going to be a killer. Thais have problem with detailing, they can't seem to finish what they started. Must be a culture thing.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> By the way, you don't want a teak door by any chance?


i will take it off your hands Ant.
also i need some builders.

do you have their contact details?

----------


## AntRobertson

^
Weird, I was just sorting/uploading pics to update this thread.

Ironically enough we are having new floors put in our office today so I'm, ahem, working from home.  Anyways...




> do you have their contact details?


Certainly do, will PM them to you.  They are a bit slow with the plans/quote in my experience but I'm more than happy with the work they've done.  Reasonably priced too.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
thanks for that Ant.
I have had architects plans drawn up already and material costs too.
we'll be buying our own.

just need somebody to put the materials on top of each other.

can you pm me the door too.

----------


## AntRobertson

> thanks for that Ant. I have had architects plans drawn up already and material costs too. we'll be buying our own. 
> 
> just need somebody to put the materials on top of each other.


Oh right, should be absolutely no problems then.




> can you pm me the door too


I honestly have no idea how much it's worth to be honest.  It is good solid teak.  If you like I'll post a pic of it?  I'm open to offers and more than ready to be reasonable, not like I've got any use for it now.  Also got some cupboard/storage doors if you're interested.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
was sort of hoping to save you the bother of having to sell it.
 :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> was sort of hoping to save you the bother of having to sell it.


Ahhh I see you cheeky little Welsh git!  Hmmm, suppose I could let you have it.  On the proviso you take the cupboard doors as well.  And the great bloody big cabinet I also no longer want!  :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

> can you pm me the door too.


love the humour cmn...

----------


## AntRobertson

Right, now where was I before I was rudely interrupted by that cheeky Welsh git trying to nick me doors?

Oh yes, some progress:



Here they are affixing the stone cladding to the wall on the veranda. We intentionally went with the 'mis-matched' look of the stone and what we are also actually doing is placing bigger bits at random intervals (higher up so they are above the chair that goes there) to act as defacto shelves. idea being that we can put little plants/flowers/ornaments there.

Actually this was taken when I first got back so I expect they're probably close to finished by now. Pity then that I can't be arsed going downstairs to look.

Next, the infamous arch that has been causing us so much consternation:



I had to put my foot down on this one. We were going backwards and forwards trying to decide on a colour and eventually I reasoned that as it's supposed to be a 'feature wall' then it might as well feature...

Hence the retina-burning orange that you need sun-glasses to look directly at  :Confused:  Oh well, it will be toned down some once the darkwood floors and shelves have been put in.

Ok these I am very happy with:



Some nice old wooden planters that I found at the garden market here. These will of course eventually have flowers or some such in them and I think the effect will look nice. The two on the side (there is also one on the right, partly obscured by the stones) actually came with stands but I prefer them on the ground. Looked a little odd otherwise.

We had originally planned to go with the terrocota style ones - but then I realised I couldn't spell "terrocota(?)" so that was the end of that. These are the ones I mean, we already have them by the veranda:



We are however going to go with those for here:



Down the side of the carport (where the foot of the ladders is). I'm thinking to get a mix of them, square, rectangle, round and whatever so that it looks kinda like a disorganised/organised lay-out (if you follow?). This pic also shows the new exterior lights we've had installed on the pillars, the door that CMN's trying to nick and over to the left the cabinet I'm trying to fob off on him. Oh, and the stands that were for the planters in the pic above.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It looks really good. I guess there'll be even less chance of you making the UN Irish on the 7th Sept so I can buy you a beer now.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
don't believe a word he says marmers.
not a single one of them.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It looks really good. I guess there'll be even less chance of you making the UN Irish on the 7th Sept so I can buy you a beer now.


Nothing, not man nor beast, would keep me from free beer.  Even if Armageddon fell I'd tell the Four Horsemen to fock off and wait.

If, on the way there, I stumbled into a bear-trap I'd gnaw off my own leg to get to free beer.

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^ don't believe a word he says marmers. not a single one of them.


You of all people should understand that a round of beers interupted by some golf can cause scheduling issues!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
I told you so.

----------


## AntRobertson

^
You didn't offer to buy me a beer you Welsh git!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I presume Ant & KW are related?

----------


## AntRobertson

> I presume Ant & KW are related?


KW?  An exceptionally good-loking chap?  Witty?  Debonair?




Nah, most likely not.

----------


## a. boozer

Coming along nicely! 

Did you budget for some new ''Raybans' when pricing the job, as that rather vivid colour might just promote the need for them?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Did you budget for some new ''Raybans' when pricing the job, as that rather vivid colour might just promote the need for them?


Hey I already made that joke!  :Wink: 

It might fade in the sunlight?  :Sad:

----------


## a. boozer

> Originally Posted by a. boozer
> 
> Did you budget for some new ''Raybans' when pricing the job, as that rather vivid colour might just promote the need for them?
> 
> 
> Hey I already made that joke! 
> 
> It might fade in the sunlight?


Sorry about that Ant, as you get older you suffer from short time memory .... blast! forgotten what I was going to say!

----------


## AntRobertson

I knew they'd have finished that wall: 


Here you can see what I was talking about, the 'shelves' (which I've handily illustrated by putting my keys on the middle-left one - still to wet for anything heavy you see).

We are going to put some pot-plants on those, most likely those ones with the droppy vine thingies.  Should look quite nice once they are 'grown in'.

Also noticed they finished the cupboard:



The glass blocks still need to be cleaned up and the shelving put in but I'm quite happy with this too, I like the effect of the opaque glass at the back.  Umming and ahhing here, might put my bar in front because the shelves would make a good place to put glasses/bottles etc.  Dunno about that one yet.

So, the painting needs to be finished, floors polished and laquered, sofa put in and curtains hung, and then finally move my great big TV in and we're done!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

it doe look very nice Ant.
not bad for a holiday home at all.

lily, you should see his other two.

----------


## AntRobertson

> it doe look very nice Ant. not bad for a holiday home at all. 
> 
> lily, you should see his other two.


I'd swap it all in a heartbeat for a lovingly re-built/modified VFR 400.

Oh, hang on...

----------


## hillbilly

Ant, I love your semi-outdoor wall built from fake stone. Actually, I am thinking of doing the same thing with my place here in BKK.

Looks great! :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

^
Cheers Hillbilly.

It's real stone though, they had to cut in with a grinder thing and everything!  :Wink: 

Can't take credit though as I unabashedly stole the idea off of someone's thread on here - DD I think?

I did add the 'shelves' though!

----------


## a. boozer

> I knew they'd have finished that wall: 
> Here you can see what I was talking about, the 'shelves' (which I've handily illustrated by putting my keys on the middle-left one - still to wet for anything heavy you see).


Very effective, wish that I had been perceptive enough to consider something like that!

----------


## Spin

Those small shelves on the nice brick wall would make a nice area known as "homage to Thai beer empties"

You could position one empty large beer bottle from Chang, Tiger, Hein, Leo, Singh.

That would look real classy that would :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

^

You, Sir, are clearly a man of great and refined taste!  :Wink:

----------


## Propagator

Looks nice - do like the wall, the little shelves finish it off.

----------


## AntRobertson

Right, I appear to have been released from prison so as part of my rehabilitation program and integration back into the community Ill finally do an update on my thread.

Damn close to the finish line actually. All things being equal everything should be done and dusted by this coming Wednesday. Of course all things arent equal so it wont but never mind

Heres the wall again. Now dry Ive just put a couple of random plants on it to give a better idea of what it will look like. Eventually Ill get something vine-like that sorta grows into the wall as well:

 

For the path leading up to the front door I decided to go with something a little bit different. We already have paving stones at the side of the house around my bar/BBQ area so for here I went with wood pavers. Not convinced yet that I like the look but it is different:

 

We also have a floor now! And yes, before anyone asks the obvious question, I have been doing back-spins and moon-walks on the nice new shiny floor. Also much to my amusement our cats haven't quite gotten used to the traction levels in here yet and often wipe out spectacularly when chasing each other like idiots:



And this is a shot from the current living room into the new TV room. Its amazing the difference it has made, if you ignore all the crap in the foreground (the TV etc will be moved into the new area on the wall opposite the bay window) you can get a sense of the space that it has created. Unfortunately when I impatiently ripped down the plastic the other day it took some of the paint with it where it was taped (you can see one area bottom right by the electrical outlets) so were going to have to repaint this wall as well, no biggie though:

 

Got to remember to get the guy who has done the curtains for the new room (simple white/cream on stained wood bannister) to quote to replace all the curtains as well. I frigging hate the ones there now! And the view looking back from the other side:

 

So basically to finish we only have the following:

Checklist:
1. Shelves;
2. Curtains;
3. Painting and finishing of wood skirting;
4. Sofa (already commissioned and built) installed in bay window;
5. Move TV etc.

Although the shelving techincally has to be _re-done_ because after all the time/effort we've gone to the builders turned up with some chaep, nasty bloody fibre board type stuff they thought we might like for the shelves.  A pity then that they didn't ask me before they'd measured and cut it all as I could've saved them the bother.

----------


## Redrocket

^ why is that doorway orange?

Nice old W123 coupe further back.

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^ why is that doorway orange?


It was my misguided attempt at modernising.  It's a feature wall.




> Nice old W123 coupe further back


Cheers.  That's me baby!  280CE

----------


## hillbilly

You know, you just cost me some more money. The wife loved the stone wall.

I will get even! :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

Bloody great thread - reminds me so much of the two houses I have had built/modified- first one was a drystone 2 room place in Yemen - converted goat shed!!! Took 3 days and 50 $US - still stank of bloody goats !
 T'other one was a new build in Tanzania - grass roof and wattle and daub walls - took a bit longer as the "daub" was 50&#37; 50% mud and cow shit and the bloody cows were constipated !!!  :Smile: 
Seriously though  it looks great but the orange wall is a little violent for my taste!

----------


## HaiSoh

Yes, the orange is too strong, ouch !
Try a more "mediterannee" brown/orange ? for that wall.
How about the level difference between living room and Tv Room ? Is it going to stay as it is ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> You know, you just cost me some more money. The wife loved the stone wall. I will get even!


Glad to have been of some help hillbilly  :Wink: 




> Seriously though it looks great but the orange wall is a little violent for my taste!





> Yes, the orange is too strong, ouch !


Yeah, it certainly didn't turn out as I'd expected/hoped. I think what we'll have to do here is 'sponge' in down, add some white to it basically to soften it.

I was kinda hoping that with the floors and furniture in, pictures on the wall etc it would soften it a bit but don't think that's the case  :Sad:  Still, we'll see. Beauty is that re-painting/wallpapering it will be a snap.




> How about the level difference between living room and Tv Room ? Is it going to stay as it is ?


Yup, that is intentional though. Can't tell you why now but at the time it seemed important to me to have it that way. A de-facto seperation of the rooms I guess. Original plan was to have my bar there as well so I kinda wanted it 'seperate' from the main living area.

----------


## ebeth

Terracotta.... or light burned Sienna, Mr.Ant would go very nicely with the brick wall you could choose one of the brick colours.... Like Mr.Hillbilly you must be married to a Thai which would explains the orange doorway. Nice carport.-And what is a home without a window bench- with a lot of pillows in var. silks or ChiangMai cottons.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Like Mr.Hillbilly you must be married to a Thai which would explains the orange doorway


Tempting as it is to blame my wife for that one I have to be honest, I own the cock-up 100&#37;.  I just got impaitent with trying to find the 'exact' colour.  My wife, paitent as ever, has not even yet once mentioned I'm a dickhead and we're going to have to get the wall painted again.

----------


## AntRobertson

No real update right now - although in _theory_ everything should be finished when I get home from work this evening (with only furniture etc to be moved) so it should be one of the last.  Empahsis on the _should_.

Just wanted to quickly thank everyone for the kind (and often helpful) comments: Propogator, Spin, Hillbilly, A. Boozer, DD and all the others.  Sorry, forgetting names right now but you know who you are.

Anyways, fingers crossed there should be an update tonight and then a final one once all the furnishing is done!!!

----------


## AntRobertson

Right, well were having a dinner party. Tomorrow night. So what has any of this got to do with a construction thread? Well its supposed to be to celebrate the end of a month-and-a-bit long headache of a dust and debris filled house.

At this stage it looks like people will be sitting on the floor. I, for one, will be very surprised if they are finished by tomorrow evening. The sofa hasnt even been delivered yet  apparently there has been a hold up in finding enough baby bunnies to skin for their luxurious fur for the cushion padding. Just kidding, everyone knows baby rabbit fur is shite for cushions. Need kittens for that.

So, here they are fitting in the shelves on one side:



And on the other:



And, just because shelves are really interesting, cool and quite topical right now, a shot of the first shelves again from a different angle:

 

And heres another thing that I forgot about that were doing installing a wall/door under the stairs to create another storage area. I always hated looking at the empty space under the stairs and thought I might as well put it to use. That was before when the front door was right there however, so now it seems a little extraneous. Oh well, a good place to stash my porno if nothing else:

 

Obviously I wont be updating this thread tomorrow night as Ill be busy explaining to our guest why they have to sit on the floor. So Ill leave you with this, a(nother) gratuitous shot of my baby with her top down... ok, the sunroof open then:



Mmm, isn't she lovely!  Right where was I?  Oh yes, so to finish:

1) (Re)painting on the walls by the shelves that they've scuffed up whilst buggering around with them;
2) (Re)painting other areas that have been similarly damaged;
3) Painting ceiling;
3) Installing new light switch;
4) ... I think that's about it!?
5) Oh bollocks!  No, it's not...
6) Sofa to be installed;
7) Curtains to be hung;
8) Assorted other furniture to be purchased;
9) TV/TV cabinet to be moved;
10) Convince wife I need a PS3 to go with our new Sony TV.

----------


## buad hai

Great thread Ant. Hope the dinner party comes off OK.

Now, about that orange paint....

----------


## AntRobertson

> Now, about that orange paint....


I know, I know!  :Very Happy: 

Errm, it will fade?

----------


## AntRobertson

Ps.




> Great thread Ant


Just wanted to add thanks for that comment as well, means a lot given the sterling effort of your own threads (and the fact I unabashedly plagirised the whole idea off you  :Wink:  ).

Incidentally, although I do admit that is a particularly vomit-inducing shade of orange, I've just been downstairs again and in the fading light it's not really _that_ bad.  I also think that my camera doesn't show it to well either for some reason.  Resigned to a re-paint anyways so no biggie.

----------


## Mr Earl

I noticed a fine looking 55 gallon barrel BBQ set up in the back yard.

When is the TD BBQ? :Smile: 

That's fine looking old Mercedes coupe. I had an 84 300D-TD sedan, fine automobiles. Dont let any American pricks tell you their "Girly Cars"!

----------


## AntRobertson

> I noticed a fine looking 55 gallon barrel BBQ set up in the back yard. 
> 
> When is the TD BBQ?


You bring the meat...  And cook it...  And the beers... And we're on.  I'll supply the BBQ and bar to drink your beers at.




> That's fine looking old Mercedes coupe. I had an 84 300D-TD sedan


Hmm, interesting.  Appears we have more in common than first impressions would dictate, Earl.

I traded a '83 300D sedan (not TD though, unfortunately) in for the 280CE Coupe.  Excellent car it was (the 300D), those 5cyl diesals are almost bullet proof!

----------


## AntRobertson

Actually, here it is, the previous love of my life:

----------


## Bobcock

Trying to keep your mind off impending choke, Ant??

Good Effort, you'll feel better for it.

Post a pic of the shit heap car you lent us wll ya???

----------


## AntRobertson

> Trying to keep your mind off impending choke, Ant??


All of these additions are so I a) have more room to watch the rugby; b) can do a backspin in celebration when we win.




> Post a pic of the shit heap car you lent us wll ya???


The car before I lent it to you maniacs:



And when I got it back:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

There's a car sales place near me that has 3 old Mercs for sale. Fuck knows what models they are though. All are in good nick.

----------


## AntRobertson

> There's a car sales place near me that has 3 old Mercs for sale. Fuck knows what models they are though. All are in good nick.


BKK right?  That's definately the place to go for older Mercs.  If/when I decide to get a SL450 I'll fly down there for the weekend to look.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> BKK right?


Yes. On Lad Prao.

----------


## Butterfly

> Now, about that orange paint....


Yeah, what the fuck happen to that arch ? seriously this is temporary, right ?

----------


## Butterfly

> If/when I decide to get a SL450 I'll fly down there for the weekend to look.


they are pretty expensive here, a good condition SL450 is about 460,000 THB if you are lucky, but they love gas, so your mileage is going to be low

You can get 500SEL or 280SE from the late 80s (1988, 1989) for about 300,000 or even a 500SEC (better) for about 400,000

----------


## AntRobertson

> Yeah, what the fuck happen to that arch ? seriously this is temporary, right ?


In all seriousness it's either the lighting, my camera, or both.  I've decided that it's nowhere near as bright in 'real life'.  Mind, none of that is to say that I actually like it.  Probably change it shortly but right now I'm just keen for the project to be finished, that can always come later.




> they are pretty expensive here, a good condition SL450 is about 460,000 THB if you are lucky, but they love gas, so your mileage is going to be low


Yeah that's about what I'd budgeted anyways, very similar prices up here but fewer for sale.  Absolutely guttingly I let a great one slip through my fingers a few months ago and the guy only wanted 390,000.  Still bleak about that!




> You can get 500SEL or 280SE from the late 80s (1988, 1989) for about 300,000 or even a 500SEC (better) for about 400,000


Not so keen on the late '80's/early '90's Mercs to be honest.  It's right around that period that the policy of over-engineering was stopped and shoddy build quality became apparent.

----------


## lom

> In all seriousness it's either the lighting, my camera, or both.


Same ploblem as CMn's camera :rofl:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Same ploblem as CMn's camera


No, his was just at an extremely low angle.  Pointing upwards into the light you see.

----------


## Bobcock

> might put my bar in front because the shelves would make a good place to put glasses/bottles etc


You not still trying to incorporate that huge ugly bar into the house are you?

that shitty moth eaten thing you had me, Corky and Mark dragging around......another shoulder injury I remember....!

marmers, whens another trip to CM?....I'd love to fly up on a friday evening and see ant and you etc one weekend!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> marmers, whens another trip to CM?....I'd love to fly up on a friday evening and see ant and you etc one weekend!!


Dunno mate. What's stopping you coming up this weekend?

BTW, I'm not sure if I'll make it to WS next weekend for the rugby, as I'm supposed to go to Ayutthaya, but I might have to re-plan.

----------


## Bobcock

this weekend.... kids training in the morning and a birthday party in the afternoon

short notice

wife and two kids

----------


## Lily

> lily, you should see his other two.


His other two houses?

Well come on, show us, Ant.

----------


## AntRobertson

^

Don't listen to that vertically challenged Welshman Lily.  He lies and is not to be trusted!

----------


## Lily

> Incidentally, although I do admit that is a particularly vomit-inducing shade of orange, I've just been downstairs again and in the fading light it's not really that bad.


I think you will find that when you have hung curtains and the light isn't so harsh, it wont appear so bright.

You could always put a very thin coat of off white on it (kind of rub it on) so that it just tones it down a bit. A lot of the mediterranean finishes have a chalky finish about them.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I think you will find that when you have hung curtains and the light isn't so harsh, it wont appear so bright


Spot on, that's exactly what we have found actually.  I'm still not happy with the colour but I've also realised that the pics in this thread don't match what I'm seeing with the naked-eye.  Whether that's an issue with my camera or something else I'm not sure.

Anyways right now we're waiting for the rest of the furniture we ordered to turn up and the final decision will be made when that's all in place.  I was going to update this thread but thought I'd wait until that was done - we've got some beautiful custom-made lamps and one of those 'antique' GE fans to go in.  Can't wait!

----------


## Lily

^And that is another point. Right now it is the centre of focus; when you have other objects in the room, they will distract the whole attention from the wall.

----------


## a. boozer

It's so nice to see and hear from people who have 'vision'. As I said in another post, I am one of those people not blessed with that gift. The only way that I can get an idea of how a colour will look, is to actually paint the area concerned, and hope that I have got it right, if not it's back to the paint store!

----------


## AntRobertson

Righto, this thread is loooong overdue for an update. The reason I haven't to 
this point is that with the construction finished I was kinda figuring I'd do 
one last update once all the furniture etc was in place - i.e. it was totally finished.

The problem with that though is that the furniture _isn't_ in place. 
In actual fact it's taking almost as long as the bloody construction! 
Reason being is that we ordered custom made furniture and there 
has been lots of delays in getting the design(s) and material(s) right.

So anyway, an update on where we are at now. Firstly the completed front entrance:



This I'm really happy with. Unfortunately I couldn't get the right 
angle for the shot to also show the walkway (posted previously) 
but particularly once the pot plants start to grow in I think I'll 
be spending many an evening relaxing out here with a beer. 
Handily you can easily see the TV from here as well:



A bit plain looking now but at least it's in its final resting place. 
We still have some pictures etc to go up that should complete it nicely.

Next we have our new coffee table in the old lounge/living 
room (not sure what this is called now? The extra space is great though:



Now the odd looking bowl shaped thing on the table is not a 
bowl at all. It's actually a lamp. This is one of the things that 
will go on the wall behind the TV. I know it looks odd but once 
on the wall it actually looks quite cool and funky - you'll have 
to take my word for it.

You probably aren't thinking to yourself right now: 'So where 
are the cushions from the sofa!?'. Which is good, because then 
I don't have to explain that they are here:



On the floor in the TV room (see previous complaint about delay 
in furniture).

And I have at least managed to get out and do some shopping 
for ornaments etc for the shelves:



The shelves on the other side are now being used as a de-facto 
bookshelf/display for photographs (I think I've posted a pic 
previously, can't check right now).

Lastly another area that I'm really happy with:



The grass is growing into the tiles much better than I'd expected 
it would. Probably not too surprising though given that it was individually 
planted. Here, in fact, is an action shot of it being done:



Child labour, much more nimble fingers you see. Well it wasn't 
actually child labour, firstly we didn't pay the little tyke anything. 
This is our gardeners son... I think. Perhaps just some random 
kid from the moo-baan who wandered in, whatever one thing's for 
sure, he's pretty handy at planting grass!

Anyways, final check-list to full completion:

1. Furniture finished and delivered;
2. Assorted pictures and lamps to go up (incl. on of those 'antique' 
GE fans, can;t wait, that'll be awesome!);
3. Appropriate chair in TV room to be declared mine and off limits to 
all others on pain of death by selective organ removal.

----------


## AntRobertson

Actually, while I'm at it...

The new carport:



Those stands you see in the foreground are going to have some more
wooden planters on them.

My outside bar/BBQ area:



And the inside one with a couple of alcoholic cats (a man can
never have too many bars!):



Oh, and one of the neighbours came to visit yesterday.
I wasn't home but my wife snapped this shot:



Apparently he got on so well with our gardener that he took
him home fof dinner or something.  So that's ok then.

----------


## Quam Sukh

Hi guys - been reading through a few of these really useful forums. I am looking to build a 10-20 cabana beach front mini-boutique resort in Koh Phangan, with a swimming pool and restaurant area. can anyone give me a guide on how much something like that might cost? i look forward to any replies/advice! Cheers!

----------


## DrAndy

errmm, why did you bump an ancient post to ask that question, Quam?

try posting it in the normal construction thread

----------

